
Code for recent post about PDF from a Python pipeline - vram22
http://jugad2.blogspot.com/2016/01/code-for-recent-post-about-pdf-from.html
======
vram22
Had forgotten to include the code in the earlier post:

Generate PDF from a Python-controlled Unix pipeline

[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2016/01/generate-pdf-from-
python...](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/2016/01/generate-pdf-from-python-
controlled.html)

so wrote a supplementary post with just the code added. See link in title of
this thread.

